# Sperm Meets Egg Plan! It Truly Works!! You MUST do it!



## Jonesbaby19

Morning Ladies,

So DH & I have been TTC for many months now and this cycle we tried the Sperm Meets Egg Plan. We followed it to the tee, except we didn't do the last day of BDing because we were flying overseas (and didn't fancy joining the mile high club... LOL).

Yesterday was somewhere between CD 10 - 12 and I got a super faint :bfp: on a 10 miu Internet cheapie with SMU. Tested again last night and got more super faint :bfp::bfp::bfp:on IC's.

This morning I used a FRER and got a super faint :bfp: ... It's very faint, but she's there!!! 

OMG! Cautiously excited but beyond thrilled that we have been so blessed! 

I've been taking;
- Pregnacare Conception
- Vitamin B Complex
- Folic Acid
- Zinc
- Royal Jelly (just started using for the first time this month)
- Baby Aspirin

Ladies, I highly highly highly recommend the SMEP plan... As I said it our first month using the plan after many months of :bfn: and 'hey presto' - we've finally got our long awaited :bfp: !!!!! OMG! OMG! OMG!

October baby for us!!! :happydance: :baby:

Soooooo Happppppyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## brunette&bubs

What exactly is the method?
Just taking all that you took?


----------



## Shortstuff88

Aw congratulations!!
We were doing that plan this month. Although I didn't realise it was a plan it just happened to be what we decided to do. Like you we didn't do the last day of bd either. But hopefully I'll get the same good news as you! I'm going to wait until 11dpo to poas.


----------



## poppy13

We did SMEP & got our bfp...I'm now 27 weeks pregnant! Go for it, its hard going but worth it x


----------



## Jonesbaby19

The Sperm Meets Egg Plan is as follows (I've copied & paste it for you):

Short Version:

"Try" every other night starting Day 8

Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks

Begin ovulation testing on Day 10

When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row

Skip one night, then do one last "try"

Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun

If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun.

Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle.

Detailed Version:

On day 8 of your cycle, counting from the first day you bled, begin "trying" every other night. Begin taking Ovulation Predictor Kits (or continue with your Ovulation computer) on Day 10. Buy two five-packs so as not to scrimp on taking them and stop too early. To make sure your OPK is working well, take your test in the afternoon or after work and do not drink any liquids or go to the bathroom for at least four hours prior to testing. (Morning is not a good time for OPKs, which look for the LH surge, which usually happens during the day.) Read your OPK instructions carefully, as usually a faint line does not indicate a positive, you need a line that is darker than the test line. LH is produced throughout your cycle and will only predict ovulation when it has a big surge. 

When your OPK turns positive, begin trying every night for three consecutive nights, skip the fourth night, and then once more. Then stop! The waiting begins. 

Take a home pregnancy test 15 or 16 days after your OPK was positive if your period has not begun. Do not buy internet pregnancy tests or tests that claim to work before your period is expected. They are not well manufactured and are not reliable. They will only cause you more anxiety than you already feel in wanting to know. Please resist the urge to do a blood test at your doctor's office just to find out sooner unless you have a medical reason to know early. Fertilized eggs that do not grow are actually a terrible but normal occurrence as much as 75% of the time, and seeing a very low put positive blood test in the first 14 days can place you on a terrible emotional roller coaster. By the time a home pregnancy test is positive, your baby has safely implanted and your odds of miscarriage are down to a normal 10%.

Should your OPK never become positive, keep the every other day trying going until day 35. I recommend at that point taking a home pregnancy test, but even if it is negative, you might want to take a quantitative hCG blood test at your doctor's office. Remember that not every women will ovulate every month. 

As you are trying, make sure to "release" the sperm in your partner at least once during the gap between ovulation and new cycle Day 8 so that no more than 10 days elapse without new sperm production. Sperm is also a cause of genetic damage, not just eggs, so keep it fresh! If you are not successful the first month, it is not because your sperm did not get to your egg. 75% of eggs are lost within the first 14 days due to normal genetic damage or failure to fertilize. Just keep trying!

Here are a few facts that may surprise you:

Many books tell you that sperm can last for 5 days and the egg for 24 hours. While this is technically true on the very long end (and something to follow if you trying to NOT get pregnant), most sperm will only last about two hours if you do not have fertile-quality cervical mucus for it to swim in. The sperm will struggle to swim up to your uterus, use all its reserves, and not make it. The egg typically lives only about 12 hours, so it cannot wait for long. You can now see how important that cervical mucus is! You will never get pregnant with sperm living two hours and an egg only twelve. This information is really just to make you feel better if you've been trying a long time and all your infertility testing came back normal. If the Deanna-plan does not work and you are faithful to it for three months, take a dose of plain Robitussin cough syrup (or any cough medicine that says "expectorant" and NOT "antihistamine") each day (preferably a few hours prior to "trying") starting around Day 10 until the day after your ovulation predictor goes off. It should help make all the mucus in your body runnier, including that produced by your cervix. (Oh the gruesome details required in baby-making!) The sperm in the runnier mucus will live about two days, and will be up there and ready for the 12-hour life of the egg. A NOTE ABOUT CLOMID: Clomid causes cervical mucus to dry up in 25% of the women who take it. If you notice your mucus is not plentiful as it was before taking this drug, take the Robitussin and call your doctor to make sure your really need the Clomid. If you are ovulating on your own and do not have a documented luteal phase defect, you most likely do not need it.

"Trying" too often can actually do more harm than good. Do not try every night! You will get exhausted and sore, and your mucus--both for fertility and for lubrication--will dry up, and you will stop trying too early in the month or miss an important day. Every other day is absolutely sufficient, with three nights in a row during peak time sealing the deal.

Don't worry about stress! Regular old worries about getting pregnant, and if you will ever have children, are perfectly normal and do NOT affect your fertility. Ignore those people who tell you just to relax and stop thinking about it. This is not their problem! The only thing that could actually affect you is serious stress, like moving to a new house, losing your job, family deaths, and other things that make you physically ill or depressed. This can delay your ovulation, or make you not ovulate in a cycle, since you will produce an excess amount of the stress byproduct called prolactin. It will not affect you for long, and the next month you should come back and be normal again.

An early period is not an indication of an early miscarriage, even if you know you timed your trying perfectly. Usually it means that the egg was not fertilizable, and so progesterone was not adequately produced. This shortens your cycle. Sometimes eggs simply don't develop properly during the ovulation process. It is usually a one-month problem. If you are regularly seeing that fewer than 10 days are passing between ovulation and your period, however, it's time to be tested for a luteal phase defect. You can read more about that under hormone causes of miscarriage.

Good luck to everyone. 

Baby dust, baby dust, baby dust!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Awww... Forgot to mention that we used Preseed for every BD because I took cough syrup to help thin my CM to up my chances, but stupid me took the wrong cough syrup that dries up mucus!! Therefore I had hardly any which I was really upset about! LOL! Xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thanks so much ladies!! Still in shock! 

For those of you on the TTC journey, I very genuinely wish you the very best of luck!! It will happen, keep the faith xx

:dust:


----------



## Middysquidge

Congratulations! I was tempted to do this but my OH and I aren't often bd'ers so was hoping to make the few times we did it really count, so just once on cd13 and then twice when I get my smiley OPK! If it doesn't work I'll try SMEP next month! Yayyy for your BFP! x x


----------



## hulahoop09

We dtd every other day then when +ve opk dtd then and for 3 nights and we got pg using that. This time because my withdrawl was messed up we dtd fri, satmon, tue, wed got my +ve today (friday) so dtd today and will try for sat sun and mon aswell!

Fxd

Xx


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations!:happydance: Hope you have a H&H 9 months! :thumbup:

This is my 2nd cycle trying SMEP...the first cycle I didn't follow the plan completely because of all the BDing (can you say tired?! lol), but since we got a BFN I'm more determined to stick to the plan this time!


----------



## omgbaby

Congrats! Maybe I'll try this cycle... Just not into the ovulation tests


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!! I am glad it worked for you!


----------



## nblaquiere

Congrats toyou! I'm trying that this month and going to use Zestica(which is like Preseed but Canadian) plus still watch for fertile cm. Hope it works!!


----------



## Amy89

Congratulations. I might give this a go too :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

I am doing the SMEP this cycle, and it is the first time trying it. Guess we will see if it works out for us! I got my positive OPK today, so it's time to really get busy! Hoping to catch that eggy!!


----------



## MyDream

Bit confused. The plan sounds easy enough to follow but do you have to take all them vitamins you did is it essential or not?
Thanks :dust:


----------



## stephaniexx

It's our first cycle ttc in just over a week, we were gunna start off ntnp but I think we'll give the smep a go first!


----------



## pdxmom

Congratulations!!!! its alwasy so inspiring to read BFP stories...helps me make my faith stronger tht its goin to happen...im goin to try the SMEP this mth...hopefully i can followit as dh a nd me get super excited ard o time tht we land up bding every night...but restrain is the new mantra :)


----------



## alibaba24

omg cant believe i missed this! congrats! xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi Ladies,

Just updating you... I forgot that i posted this some weeks ago. It turned out to be a chemical pregnancy. After 3 days of positive testing it then turned to negative. We were very sad! :( 

Working on a new cycle now, but will be following the SMEP this month and will be keeping my fingers crossed that this time it sticks! 

Please don't let me experience put you off though, I've read tonnes of success stories using this method!

Best wishes to all of you on your journeys xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

Hey all, just to let you know after 7 long months ntnp I tried smep for one month and it worked, give it a go!


----------

